# A longer name for Beth



## dolittleeliza

I love the name Beth but OH says he likes it but it sounds like it is short for something and would prefer a longer name

We don't like Bethan
we have an Eliza so not wishing to use Elizabeth
HELP 

Thanks


----------



## Arcanegirl

Bethany?


----------



## Laura1984

I was going to say Bethany too x


----------



## lisa35

Bethany :)

My neice is called Beth!


----------



## lisa35

Lol, think we all posted at same time :)


----------



## dolittleeliza

Thanks Girls but OH does not like Bethan or Bethany BOOOOOOO


----------



## MarieGx

Instead of beth, what about another name thats close but not beth.
If that makes any sense? :lol:

I found; Bethania it's similar but not the two that you don't like.


----------



## Amygdala

Betina?


----------



## Vickie

Elizabeth?


----------



## louise1302

lillybeth


----------



## Amygdala

Uuh Lillybeth is lovely...
Or a double-barrel, like Mary-Beth?


----------



## toseland13

i found these names for you, hope they help:

Bethany, Bethann and Bethani. Other similar baby names are Betha, Betheny, Bethanny, Bethanne, Bethanie, Bethaney, Bethanee, Bethea, Bethia, Bethel, Bethune, Bethuna, Betiana, Bessy and Bethie. 

thats pretty much the choice lol :hugs:


----------



## flutterbyes

Elspeth! Or I suppose you could spell it Elsbeth. I love it anyways.


----------



## todteach

Sarabeth or Jobeth ???


----------



## Tilly

Bethanie is the best one you could use:winkwink:


----------



## NGRidley

Annabeth
Bethanne
Maribeth
Lilibeth


----------



## Bunnipowder

Tabitha? I was told people shorten it to Beth


----------



## mrsraggle

Elsbeth?


----------



## Eala

What about Elisabeth? Then it's not the same as Eliza?


----------



## Belle

My little girl is called Bethany!
we call her beth or bethy! great choice!


----------

